# Any ice?



## jackrabbit (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all - I’m a new member from the canton area. I’m looking to get out ice fishing before it’s gone. Any fishable ice in Stark,Summit,or Portage, counties? Traveling any further isn’t realistic for me at this time. Any conditions or fishing reports would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd recommend sitting the rest of this season out. Unless you have the proper safety gear, and knowledge of the body of water your fishing, it's not worth the risk. It's doable at the moment, but getting sketchy to say the least.


----------



## jackrabbit (Feb 16, 2018)

jackal_727 said:


> I'd recommend sitting the rest of this season out. Unless you have the proper safety gear, and knowledge of the body of water your fishing, it's not worth the risk. It's doable at the moment, but getting sketchy to say the least.


I have a flotation suit,spudbar, picks, spikes. I just moved here from Wisconsin and have been ice fishing for 25 years. Not looking for a hot spot just a place to get on with decent ice quality.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

jackrabbit said:


> I have a flotation suit,spudbar, picks, spikes. I just moved here from Wisconsin and have been ice fishing for 25 years. Not looking for a hot spot just a place to get on with decent ice quality.


Well then I retract my previous statement. Portage lakes still has good ice. Close to shore is hit or miss, a buddy went through a few days ago. I've been accessing the water near deeper spots and it seems to have helped. Ice has been at least 4 inches in those areas. Otherwise once you get past them shoreline, ice has been averaging 6-7".


----------



## jackrabbit (Feb 16, 2018)

jackal_727 said:


> Well then I retract my previous statement. Portage lakes still has good ice. Close to shore is hit or miss, a buddy went through a few days ago. I've been accessing the water near deeper spots and it seems to have helped. Ice has been at least 4 inches in those areas. Otherwise once you get past them shoreline, ice has been averaging 6-7".


Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

jackrabbit said:


> Hi all - I’m a new member from the canton area. I’m looking to get out ice fishing before it’s gone. Any fishable ice in Stark,Summit,or Portage, counties? Traveling any further isn’t realistic for me at this time. Any conditions or fishing reports would be greatly appreciated.


You should try " A Local lake 2.0 "


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I think that deleted. Guy from Winnie should know the ropes.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I should post some tiny panfish pics. Just to get you ready for Ohio waters...
Cause that’s all we get here. 

Dang it I don’t have any. Sorry man. All I have is big water pics. Erie, simcoe, Chautauqua. Oh well. Saginaw pics are coming soon. Since you can’t travel never mind. PM me for info.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is a pic of some Erie "Eyes" I didn't have a cigarette long enough to relate the length of the Walleye but they were over 6 inches


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

unfortunely Bobberbucket won't be giving us a daily report for Portage Lakes seems him and a couple others were given a time out if not outright banned as was reported elsewhere. I find it amusing considering I reported something far worse than what they supposedly were doing in the past and nothing was ever done about that.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

RIP bobber and his wife bigyurk.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I can play too.


----------



## jackrabbit (Feb 16, 2018)

jay2k said:


> I should post some tiny panfish pics. Just to get you ready for Ohio waters...
> Cause that’s all we get here.
> 
> Dang it I don’t have any. Sorry man. All I have is big water pics. Erie, simcoe, Chautauqua. Oh well. Saginaw pics are coming soon. Since you can’t travel never mind. PM me for info.



I didn’t even end up fishing....No panfish is worth getting on the rotten ice I saw driving around yesterday. I am able to travel just not yesterday I’ll be in Saginaw next week for a work seminar I’m hoping to have time to get out while I’m there.


----------



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's a pic from OSP portable lakes yesterday. Shoreline is pretty nasty as you can tell.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackrabbit (Feb 16, 2018)

muskiehunter06 said:


> Here's a pic from OSP portable lakes yesterday. Shoreline is pretty nasty as you can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that guy when I drove through there. Actually that was the only person I saw fishing yesterday. I’m unfamiliar with the lakes in the area and don’t know where he got on so I didn’t venture out. That shore was nasty looking I’ve got too much $ tied up in my gear to sink it over little fish.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I bet I know who is in that Otter Hub in the photo


----------



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah I didn't want to mention the name in fear of being disbanded..lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

That's the ice pro who used to post play by play catching "dinks and ditch pickles" and drinking alcohol in his shanty. 
Oh I forgot to mention he always forgets to bring GOJO and nail clippers to clean up before taking pics with the little guys


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

jay2k said:


> RIP bobber and his wife bigyurk.





fishingfool101 said:


> That's the ice pro who used to post play by play catching "dinks and ditch pickles" and drinking alcohol in his shanty.
> Oh I forgot to mention he always forgets to bring GOJO and nail clippers to clean up before taking pics with the little guys


Here come the trolls. Bashing people when they can't defend themselves. Way to go guys.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jay2k said:


> RIP bobber and his wife bigyurk.


Oh boy! LMAO!
Easy guys! Don't want to upset the people who have the guts to post good(and bad!) trips! Personally, when I can't get out, even dink porn works for me!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Oh boy! LMAO!
> Easy guys! Don't want to upset the people who have the guts to post good(and bad!) trips! Personally, when I can't get out, even dink porn works for me!


I sure there is enough of that at Nimisilla


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I am heading to Lake St Clair - Canadian side tomorrow. Still lots of quads going out their.


----------



## Peterdragon (Feb 17, 2018)

I am new to the area as well! Also new to this site! Haha. This is my first ice season. I have done pretty well IMO. I think I am gonna hit it again tomorrow and Monday! This ice fishing stuff is a blast


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Peterdragon said:


> I am new to the area as well! Also new to this site! Haha. This is my first ice season. I have done pretty well IMO. I think I am gonna hit it again tomorrow and Monday! This ice fishing stuff is a blast


All of a sudden winter goes by way too fast once you fall in love with ice fishing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Better watch that certain word you used in that post CJ, that was part of the time out for certain people I’m sure. It was mentioned about that before the clamps came down.


----------



## Peterdragon (Feb 17, 2018)

laynhardwood said:


> All of a sudden winter goes by way too fast once you fall in love with ice fishing


How do I retweet this! Haha


----------

